# can I still nurse during take off/landing? UPDATE!



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I've flown often with infants and always nursed during take-off and landing for the ear pressure thing. Lately I've heard a few things about being told not to nurse during take off and having to hold the child upright?
My guy will be 2 yrs old when we fly in Nov so he'll be obvious in my lap.
Anyone know the "official" rules?
thanks
Ann

ps. we did get him his own seat for the extra space but we are not taking the carseat on board if that matters at all


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The regulation is probably that they be strapped in, and of course it would be safer. When we just flew a couple of weeks ago though dd stayed on my lap the whole time (she was really scared... not sure why....)

No one said a word to us. And yeah, she nursed on take-off.

-Angela


----------



## jennifercp8 (Nov 10, 2005)

I had an extra seat for my 3mo DS when we flew earlier this month, but we nursed during landing and take-off. No one said a word to me about having him out of his carseat, etc.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ug, I better call and find out for sure because if I start nursing him then have to put him in his seat he will FREAK!
He is a bit small for his size but it's certainly obvious he's not a "baby" so they might ask if he's 2. I'll have my older 2 kids as well so maybe they'll leave us alone since we my DH and I are outnumbered


----------



## ellesmama (Aug 11, 2005)

I just took my 6mo babe on the plane and was scolded for having her in an ergo during take-off. They were very insistent that she had to be out of the ergo, sitting on my lap, facing me. (I know they have their rules, but it was ridiculous bc she was sitting in my lap, facing me anyway in the ergo..but whatever). So, I am pretty sure that those flight attentends would not have approved of nursing in the horizontal position during take-off.

On the way back, however, I nursed her anyway. I think it depends on the attendents you get.... you can always try and risk getting talked to...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Carriers of any sort are not allowed on take off and landing- that was the problem, not the nursing.

-Angela


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

I think the issue is that children over the age of two are expected to be in their own seat. Children younger than 2 can be "lap babies" and can be held in arms and/or nursed during take-off and landing. Wearing the baby during take-off and landing (sling, Bjorn, whatever) isn't allowed. Carseats are allowed for any age.

Nursing isn't the only thing that will help little ears - yawning, swallowing, sucking on something else (candy...., juice box, sippy cup, whatever) will also help ease ear pain. Nursing after landing will also help the ears readjust if babe is still uncomfortable.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annekevdbroek* 
.

Nursing isn't the only thing that will help little ears - yawning, swallowing, sucking on something else (candy...., juice box, sippy cup, whatever) will also help ease ear pain.

Problem is that he won't understand if I tell him to yawn, swallow, or take a drink now KWIM? But if the boob is in front him-he can't resist


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Carriers of any sort are not allowed on take off and landing- that was the problem, not the nursing.

-Angela

And FYI, the reason for this that I was given is that in the event of an emergency that leaves mama incapacitated, the flight crew need to be able to just grab the baby. Makes sense, sorta, I guess.... I was still pissed at not being able to keep my (sleeping) baby in a sling...


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

I was a flight attendant for a couple of years and if the baby is two or over they needed to be strapped in their seat during take off and landing.

However, we were not responsible for checking the baby's age, the gate agents did that. If you are bring on a baby seat and all that, for an extra seat that you may have purchased for the baby and then try to tell the flight attendent that the baby is under two, she/he probably will not believe you and at that point could call a gate agent on.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

His birthday is actually the day we fly but I was planning to just say he's not 2 yet.
We are not bringing a carseat on board.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

On a flight when my DD was a baby they wanted me to keep her upright, over my shoulder for take-off/landing. She was 8 months at the time. I just waited until after they did their check and were seated themselves then nursed her. I couldn't understand how on the flight going they encouraged me to nurse take-off/landing and even got me extra pillows but on the flight back it was discouraged.
I am flying next week with my 12 week old (man where did those 12 weeks go) and will be nursing him.

tara


----------



## NameThatMama (Oct 26, 2004)

I flew United with my 8-month-old two weeks ago, and she nursed in the sling during takeoff and landing, and no one said a word to us.


----------



## Steve's Wife (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, I flew in March with my babe. Flying out was no prob- kept my babe in sling thru security, on takeoff and landing. Coming home and I had a rude (male) flight attendant that made me take my sleeping baby out of the sling for takeoff and landing. I bitched that they didn't make me do it at BWI but they didn't care. I don't understand how an infant in your lap is safer than in a sling during the part of the flight that is most likely to experience turbulance.


----------



## yogamerd (Jun 27, 2005)

I flew with DD when she was six months (we are doing it again next week) and was able to nurse during take-off, landing and anytime in-between. I know that if the babe is 2 yrs or older, they do have to have their own seat... but other than that, you should have no problem holding/nursing your babe at all!


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes, I know I can hold an "obvious" baby (around 12 mos and under) and nurse for take-off/ landing. I've done this numerous times.
My big question is if I can do it with a 2 yr old or if he has to be in his seat (without a carseat) during these times.
Sounds like most think he needs be in his seat if I "declare" him to be 2 yrs.
So if I say he is NOT 2 yrs but he's obviously not an infant I wonder if they will still make him sit in his seat....sounds like it's up to the flight attendent and luck of the draw but probably yes.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think this is a case of don't ask and do your own thing. If they bug you then do what they ask, but IME they're too busy to bug moms taking care of kids.

-Angela


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

i have been asked to show a birth certificate for an 18 month old...they may force you to buy a seat if you can't prove he's under two....


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *numom499* 
i have been asked to show a birth certificate for an 18 month old...they may force you to buy a seat if you can't prove he's under two....

The OP says she's bought a seat for him







she's just wondering if they'll make him sit in it.

-Angela


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

From what I understand, if the child has a seat, they make them sit in it.

We first flew commercially with DD when she was 13 months and they insisted she sit in her car seat since she did have a seat. Of course, I just nursed her in the car seatl


----------



## numom499 (Jun 12, 2005)

oops sorry -


----------



## EastonsMom (Oct 24, 2005)

I nursed E. during take off and landing but he was less than eight weeks and we had apecial clearnce to fly. ( germany to Atl. Military PCS) If the attendeds have to be buckled in how can they really stop you?


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
Of course, I just nursed her in the car seatl










that's my fear...me leaned over his seat with him stretching my tiny booby


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
From what I understand, if the child has a seat, they make them sit in it.

How odd. What airline gave you trouble? FWIW dd has always had her own seat and nearly always spent a good portion on my lap.







we've never had one single comment. Not one.

-Angela


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

So we flew Northwest and my DH got bumped up to first class due to his frequent flying status. I was not going to sit in coach with all 3 kids so We asked if I could sit in his seat with the 2 yr old since there was more rm and they said YES!
They said it was because first class was not full and there was extra rm which was nice of them to make the allowance.
When we were taking off my DS had already fallen asleep nursing and the flight attendent leaned over to me then quickly smiled and left. I'm sure she was going to ask me sit him up or something but when she saw him asleep changed her mind since it was a 3 hr flight








So let's hope the flight back is as easy!
So there are good stories about flying and nursing!


----------



## christig_74 (Oct 22, 2006)

I recently flew alone with my 12 week old dd. I wore her walking on and off the plane. I had to take her off for the trip. I did nurse her both during take off and landing and pretty much the entire time. Everyone was very nice about it. I got several positive comments. I had a nice lady beside me hand me things, get my dirnk for me, offer me something to read, I had a man help me with my carry on luggage. Plus, everyone said who saw us getting off the plane. Wow, she was sooo good. I said yes, she slept and nursed the entire time! LOL. I have never been so proud of my little one and the freedom to nourish and comfort her the best way possible. It was a very liberating experience for me who is used to nursing in hiding for fear of what people will say or do. I will never be afraid to nip again.


----------



## summerbabe (Nov 12, 2006)

It sounds like a lot of it depends on who you get as a flight attendant, and whatever the official rules may be, a lot is up to their discretion. So let's hope that after the Delta/Freedom Airlines incident in Vermont (the woman who got kicked off the plane for nsg), flight attendants will be thinking twice before hassling nursing mothers.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Domestic US and international laws are different.

In the rest of the world, the child has a seatbelt in your lap under 2


----------



## msumomma (Nov 6, 2005)

On my most recent trip, from Chicago to Shanghai in October, my dd was 19-20 months old. We did NOT buy a seat for her, but there was a "extra" seat on the plane and they put us next to it so we could have the extra room (14.5 hour flight). They did ask me if she was a "ticketed" passenger, or a "lap baby" and I told them lap baby...they didn't ask to see birth certificate (didn't even bring it anyways lol) nor her passport. So since she was a "lap baby" I could hold her a nurse her during takeoff/landing. I was under the impression, that if your child was "ticketed" aka you bought a seat for him/her, they need to be in that seat and buckled in for takeoff/landing. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## mommy2evan05 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

On a flight when my DD was a baby they wanted me to keep her upright, over my shoulder for take-off/landing. She was 8 months at the time. I just waited until after they did their check and were seated themselves then nursed her. I couldn't understand how on the flight going they encouraged me to nurse take-off/landing and even got me extra pillows but on the flight back it was discouraged.
I am flying next week with my 12 week old (man where did those 12 weeks go) and will be nursing him.
Yeah, I did something similar. DS was 9 months when I flew with him and had him in a wrap for take off/landing and the FA came over to tell me to take him out of it until we were in the air, so I waited until all of them were seated and strapped in and then put him back in it (loosely) to nurse. Then by the time they came around he was snoozing cutely strapped to his momma and we were all happy. I plan to do this when we fly in February, DS will be 16 months.


----------

